# Just one dog - video and a thanks from me



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Some of you may have seen the updates I have been posting about Rocko here. He is just one dog and this video just sent to me is also about just one dog. Both were dogs whose time was running out.

I help on a minimal basis, evaluating dogs, giving them some personal time while in the shelter or just send emails begging for someone to just 'take a look.'

All of you in rescue daily do this hundreds of times a year with no days off. I don't know how you do it - but I thank you so much. Rocko has a chance - and because of people like you, so will many, many other worthy. loving dogs.

Tissue alert:

http://blip.tv/file/3014054/


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my gosh, tissue alert for sure))


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my that is so wonderful, so happy for Stanly, is there an update on him anywhere? Just if everyone did one thing a miracle can happen!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Definitely brought ont he tears...tears for all he suffered with all that was going on with him, for the poor baby being in that predicament, and tears of joy that he made it out alive! I too would love to see a follow up story of Stanley


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i saw this video a while back. every day i get up and say, "just one thing, for just one dog"...it usually winds up being more. one by one, until there are none. somehow there has to come a day when there are none.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That was so touching it makes me want to get a rescue again...he really deserves a good home


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Out of Kleenex - had to use a paper towel to wipe the tears.


----------

